# Met a Coworker who has OCD



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I hardly talk at work and today I worked with a co-worker and mentioned something about OCD, and she said that she has it. I asked her more and then she discussed how she has been struggling with OCD and major depression for most of her life. I was so surprised I guess I opened up to her and told her about my own anxiety and depression which I've never really done before to anyone real life. It was great to find someone else in real life who has a lot of things in common in reguards to all of this. She is a really positive person and has a sense of humor about her disorder too, and also explained how our manager is really understanding about it. I look forward to working with her more. :banana


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

That's great Squizzy. Your co-worker sounds like a cool person. It makes things a little easier when you have someone that understands you and that you can relate to. :banana


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

empathy is something really unique, espeically when it deals with mental issues.


----------

